# M5 Front Sway



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

After 15 hours, the M5 front sway is in!!! Just took it for a test drive. At first, I was a little dissappointed... after all that work I guess I expected the experience to be better than sex. It wasn't. However, once I found some turns, I was amazed at how much earlier you can get into the throttle. You can jump on the gas all the way through the apex. Much more feel also. The only downside is that with all this newfound turn-in capability, I can really see that the shock and springs need to be upgraded. I guess they really are worn out like I told my wife so she would let me get new stuff :angel: 
Anyway, I could not see any degradation to ride quality at all. The car is still smooth on the straights, but more alive in the turns when you are really pushing it!!!


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

*Would you do it again?*



DSPTurtle said:


> After 15 hours, the M5 front sway is in!!! Just took it for a test drive. At first, I was a little dissappointed... after all that work I guess I expected the experience to be better than sex. It wasn't. However, once I found some turns, I was amazed at how much earlier you can get into the throttle. You can jump on the gas all the way through the apex. Much more feel also. The only downside is that with all this newfound turn-in capability, I can really see that the shock and springs need to be upgraded. I guess they really are worn out like I told my wife so she would let me get new stuff :angel:
> Anyway, I could not see any degradation to ride quality at all. The car is still smooth on the straights, but more alive in the turns when you are really pushing it!!!


Hey! Congrats on your new addition! :thumbup: 
Assuming the installer has decent skills is 15 hours for a 1st time front swaybar undertaking -plus a few bumps on the noggin- a reasonable estimate ?

This mod is high on my list.... would you recommend going for it or paying out a few hundred coin to have it done? :dunno:


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

If you have a second person it would be alot easier. However, it is even easier if you have someone else do it. Vietsb had gotten a price of $375. That would be a no brainer... just drop it off at that mechanic and give him a check. Anything more than $400 for the labor install and you might just want to bribe a friend to help you.
You are in FL too?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> If you have a second person it would be alot easier. However, it is even easier if you have someone else do it. Vietsb had gotten a price of $375. That would be a no brainer... just drop it off at that mechanic and give him a check. Anything more than $400 for the labor install and you might just want to bribe a friend to help you.
> You are in FL too?


So you think $375 is a reasonable price to offer the swaybar (front and rear) installation service for? I have lots of folks begging me to do this for them and, with the help of my friend Donovan Drehr, we can do it in about 3 hours. So it's a combined 6 hour labor total. With a lift, we could shave another hour off.

I'm going to add some material to my installation instructions, based on your feedback. I'll mention that two people are strongly suggested and that the time to complete will more than double with just one person, since you have to keep crawling out from under the car to turn the steering wheel. It's certainly easier when someone is under that car telling you when the wheel is positioned just right!


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> If you have a second person it would be alot easier. However, it is even easier if you have someone else do it. Vietsb had gotten a price of $375. That would be a no brainer... just drop it off at that mechanic and give him a check. Anything more than $400 for the labor install and you might just want to bribe a friend to help you.
> You are in FL too?


Yes, FL. I'm near West Palm Beach. A long hike from the left coast.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Fix- I am near Melbourne, north of you.
DaveZ- One other thing that was really helpful... I took off the ducting to the altenator and it was much easier to be able to access that bolt on the power steering pump. By pulling that off, I was able to get my hand in there with a wrench to keep that nut from turning. Also, if you have skinny fingers, you can sneak two fingers in between the sheetmetal to replace the nut on the top of that powersteering pump. I scratched the hell out of my hand, but at least I got that nut back on so I could get a wrench around the back and tighten things up. Again, I have a 1998 (Feb build date) with the air cooled altenator so other may not have that duct work getting in the way.
JB
Here is a pic of the duct I am talking about.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Shoot... one more thing. It is highly advisable to wash the undercarriage in preparation for this activity. I keep mine pretty clean but even still, I have sand and dirt falling into my eyes as I was looking up trying to get everything to go back together. Again, you spend a lot of time looking up trying to get a good lineof sight. I can only imagine what a nasty mess it woudl have been if I did not keep the bottom of the car clean... 
This sounds trivial but all that sand a dirt getting in your eyes really sucks!!!
JB


----------



## biarritz5406 (Dec 13, 2003)

*M5 front bar, Dinan rear*

I agree that the modification is not earth shattering. It does however make the suspension work so much better. Prior to the addition of the front and rear bars body roll was VERY noticeable. Now it is greatly diminished and the car can be pushed harder without feeling as if you are just abusing it. I installed the rear myself but opted to pass on the 6-7 hours of fun and pay someone. I had the M5 front installed by my local BMW specialty house for a paultry sum of $240.-.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

$240!!! You got the deal of the century!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> $240!!! You got the deal of the century!


With a lift, I'm sure it goes MUCH faster. I really really wish I had a lift!!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

What's the deal with us I6ers and a front sway bar upgrade? Is there one available or has anyone done one yet?

Chris


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> What's the deal with us I6ers and a front sway bar upgrade? Is there one available or has anyone done one yet?


Your read my mind, Chris ... I was just about to post the same question.

What do we lackluster, mediocre and worthless I6 owner do if we would like something fatter up front? :dunno:

M5 rear is simply amazing IMHO.

-


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> What's the deal with us I6ers and a front sway bar upgrade? Is there one available or has anyone done one yet?


With all that free space under there (given the lack of engine) it's probably an easy installation. 

I think Eibach makes a set for the I6. You can also dip into the BMW parts bin and order up the 25mm front bar from the M Sport II suspension: 31-35-2-229-420 swaybar and a pair of 31-35-1-092-141 bushings. For reference, the non-sport I6 comes with 22.5mm front swaybar and the Sport with a 24mm front swaybar.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

whoo-hoo!! I am placing an order with Crevier today for some front rotors and perhaps I'll price a new front sway and rear M5 sway! 

When does one need a new brake sensor? Should I pony up the 12 bones for a new one when I redo my brakes?

Chris


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> whoo-hoo!! I am placing an order with Crevier today for some front rotors and perhaps I'll price a new front sway and rear M5 sway!
> 
> When does one need a new brake sensor? Should I pony up the 12 bones for a new one when I redo my brakes?


When the warning message or lamp appears on your dash telling you to check pad linings. That means the sensor is destroyed and must be replaced. If there is no warning yet, the sensor can be reused. Just be sure to retrieve the tiny spring clip on the end of the sensor when you pull it out of the pad. It's easy to miss. If you don't reinstall that clip, the sensor will not sit snugly in the new pad and will eventually fall out.

Is your 530i a sport model or not? If it's not, then a 1mm upgrade to your front swaybar might not be worth the effort. But if it's a non-Sport, then go for it! If I had a 530i Sport, I would probably look to the aftermarket for a thicker front swaybar of 26mm or 27mm diameter.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> When the warning message or lamp appears on your dash telling you to check pad linings. That means the sensor is destroyed and must be replaced. If there is no warning yet, the sensor can be reused. Just be sure to retrieve the tiny spring clip on the end of the sensor when you pull it out of the pad. It's easy to miss. If you don't reinstall that clip, the sensor will not sit snugly in the new pad and will eventually fall out.
> 
> Is your 530i a sport model or not? If it's not, then a 1mm upgrade to your front swaybar might not be worth the effort. But if it's a non-Sport, then go for it! If I had a 530i Sport, I would probably look to the aftermarket for a thicker front swaybar of 26mm or 27mm diameter.


Cool, I can skip the sensor and I'll look into aftermarket instead of BMW for a front sway upgrade. I do have the sport despite my lack of 2 cylinders! 

Chris


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Cool, I can skip the sensor and I'll look into aftermarket instead of BMW for a front sway upgrade. I do have the sport despite my lack of 2 cylinders!
> 
> Chris


Eibach, RD Sport, and Dinan all have 27mm front bars for our superior* I6 vehicles. I am chomping at the bit wanting to do this upgrade, but the lack of step-by-step instructions or shared experiences has me on hold. I'm bummed I wasn't aware that the M5 front wouldn't work on the I6 platform prior to doing the M5 rear. I'd have gone with a matched set of aftermarket bars instead. I still might and gain another 1mm on the rear.

If all aftermarket bars are the same diameter, aside from the adjustability of the Dinan, what differentiates them? FWIW, I haven't done any price shopping yet.

* IMHO :thumbup:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> Eibach, RD Sport, and Dinan all have 27mm front bars for our superior* I6 vehicles. I am chomping at the bit wanting to do this upgrade, but the lack of step-by-step instructions or shared experiences has me on hold. I'm bummed I wasn't aware that the M5 front wouldn't work on the I6 platform prior to doing the M5 rear. I'd have gone with a matched set of aftermarket bars instead. I still might and gain another 1mm on the rear.
> 
> If all aftermarket bars are the same diameter, aside from the adjustability of the Dinan, what differentiates them? FWIW, I haven't done any price shopping yet.
> 
> * IMHO :thumbup:


Jeff, let's look into it and perhaps we can blow a Saturday playing around with the install, taking pics, and let Dave post them on his web site or we I suppose we could post in the DIY section here.

Chris


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Jeff, let's look into it and perhaps we can blow a Saturday playing around with the install, taking pics, and let Dave post them on his web site or we I suppose we could post in the DIY section here.
> 
> Chris


I'd be up for that. First I need to decide which bar to buy...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Let me know what you find. I might be able to get a couple others in on the deal and _perhaps_ we can muster some group discount...worth a shot anyway.

Chris


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Let me know what you find. I might be able to get a couple others in on the deal and _perhaps_ we can muster some group discount...worth a shot anyway.
> 
> Chris


ok, well:

Dinan: front 25mm, rear 17mm, both adjustable. $304 and $198 respectively
... edit: Dinan does not recommend use of the 25mm front sway on cars equipped with Sport-Premium suspension. I'll assume that is because the bar is the same diameter maybe?

Eibach: front 27mm, rear 18mm - comes as kit with bushings and hardware, about $500

RD Sport: couldn't find any for the E39 on their site, guess my info was incorrect.

H&R: couldn't find anything either.

So, basically, the Eibach looks to be the largest diameter available. The $120 M5 front bar is looking like the deal of the century!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> ok, well:
> 
> Dinan: front 25mm, rear 17mm, both adjustable. $304 and $198 respectively
> ... edit: Dinan does not recommend use of the 25mm front sway on cars equipped with Sport-Premium suspension. I'll assume that is because the bar is the same diameter maybe?
> ...


Yeah, with Sport Pkg. on 530i, the OEM front is 25 mm. It seems Eibach has "cornered" the market for a beefier front sway bar for E39 I6s. You do know the M5 front will not fit on the I6s.  Since it appears I have "the deal of the century" on an M5 rear  , I might be able to muster the front Eibach only...I assume they sell it separately but that is still a lot more to shell out that I thought it would be.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

I don't think Eibach will split up a set!!! I they will, please post that info here!
JB


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

DSPTurtle said:


> I don't think Eibach will split up a set!!! I they will, please post that info here!
> JB


I have a query in to Tire Rack on this very topic. I'll report back when I find something out.

edit: they do not carry the sway kit, and it is a kit - they are not available separately.

*Eibach Part Numbers*
E39 I6: 2053.320
E39 V8: 2054.320

I found these online retailers:

http://www.genxmuscle.com/store/2053-320
http://www.cyberauto.com/index.php/Bmw528.txt
http://www.wholesalehyperformance.com/sway-bars.html

And apparently some Discount Tire/Americas Tire dealers sell them, but not the one in Campbell. Eibach's website lists Antioch as a dealer but I was unable to get through to them this morning.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> I have a query in to Tire Rack on this very topic. I'll report back when I find something out.
> 
> edit: they do not carry the sway kit, and it is a kit - they are not available separately.
> 
> ...


I received an e-mail from Jim at Tire Rack yesterday and he told me they would be adding the I6 part number to their database. I just checked and it is in there now. And at a good price compared to what I found at the other places too!

For whatever reason they didn't add the 540i part though. If someone wants to buy from them they should write and ask for it to be added too.


----------



## Quake (Oct 14, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Let me know what you find. I might be able to get a couple others in on the deal and _perhaps_ we can muster some group discount...worth a shot anyway.
> 
> Chris


If you are organizing a GB please let me know. I'm in the same boat as you guys. I recently installed an M5 rear sway and am looking for a front one. The Eibach Sway is really tempting and i don't mind if i replace the M5 for a thicker one this quickly. So is it the thicker sway the better? Just let me know. thanks.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Quake said:


> If you are organizing a GB please let me know. I'm in the same boat as you guys. I recently installed an M5 rear sway and am looking for a front one. The Eibach Sway is really tempting and i don't mind if i replace the M5 for a thicker one this quickly. So is it the thicker sway the better? Just let me know. thanks.


Well Agent99, maybe if we have enough interested parties Tire Rack would entertain the idea of a GB? I dunno, I don't have any contacts there nor have I ever participated in one. Their price is pretty competetive already.


----------



## RonV (Nov 12, 2003)

I thought I saw it here, but not on this thread:

I just ordered the Eibach I6 kit from EAP4PARTS.com. $402.23 shipped.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

RonV said:


> I thought I saw it here, but not on this thread:
> 
> I just ordered the Eibach I6 kit from EAP4PARTS.com. $402.23 shipped.


Wow! That's a great price! Lowest I've seen yet.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Like I said, a GB is worth a shot. I'm in no special hurry for sway bars but I sure don't mind you doing all the leg work, Jeff! 

I have an email into Brad at EvoSport but it has gone unanswered thus far. He usually gets me pretty good deals.

Chris


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Like I said, a GB is worth a shot. I'm in no special hurry for sway bars but I sure don't mind you doing all the leg work, Jeff!
> 
> I have an email into Brad at EvoSport but it has gone unanswered thus far. He usually gets me pretty good deals.
> 
> Chris


Whatayagonnado? It's worth a try. I didn't find any Eibach products on EvoSport's website, so I presumed they didn't carry them.


----------



## Quake (Oct 14, 2003)

I hope you guys don't mind. I asked M3 Motorwerks for a GB Price..... hoping they would be able to beat EAP4Parts' price. Lets see. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

If enough people are interested maybe I can get TEchnik/ Eibach sways for a good price.


----------



## Quake (Oct 14, 2003)

Quake said:


> I hope you guys don't mind. I asked M3 Motorwerks for a GB Price..... hoping they would be able to beat EAP4Parts' price. Lets see. I'll keep you posted.


I guess we won't get that GB from M3 Motorwerks.

M3 Motorwerks quote:
"Because the Eibach kit is not a high volume product for us, it's more difficult to price aggressively."


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

How thick is the M5 front sway then? And is the I6 Sport front sway 24 mm or 25 mm?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

emPoWaH said:


> How thick is the M5 front sway then? And is the I6 Sport front sway 24 mm or 25 mm?


It's 27mm thick. But keep in mind that it does not fit any of the I6 cars. It only fits the 540i and the M5.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I was wondering why it takes 15hrs to install a front sway. Then I looked at Zeck's instructions. :yikes: This is a 1-man, 1-2hr job on a E46 consisting of 1 plastic undertray, 4 nuts holding 2 U brackets, 2 endlinks and that's it.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Because you need to hold the motor up while dropping the car's frame. Unlike most other cars, the 540i E39 swaybar is mounted above the frame & below the motor.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

*I would be interested in sway bar group buy.*

I'm in same boat as Quake. I literally just installed rear sway bar two weeks ago. However, I would be interested in a group buy if you decided to do so. Let me know.
Ken


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

DSPTurtle said:


> Shoot... one more thing. It is highly advisable to wash the undercarriage in preparation for this activity. I keep mine pretty clean but even still, I have sand and dirt falling into my eyes as I was looking up trying to get everything to go back together. Again, you spend a lot of time looking up trying to get a good lineof sight. I can only imagine what a nasty mess it woudl have been if I did not keep the bottom of the car clean...
> This sounds trivial but all that sand a dirt getting in your eyes really sucks!!!
> JB


Uh, how about just wearing some protective goggles or glasses with side shields?


----------

